# Competition Tools



## JBCM627 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Competition Software Tools*

I've created a section on the KOII site (what's KOII?) containing a few applications, some of which are in development. Since most things on the page are relevant to competitions, I figured this subforum was more appropriate (and more visible) than the software subforum.

A lot of this is an amalgamation of work over the past few years by several people, and so is something I thought would be worth centralizing and offering as a service to anyone running/delegating a competition. The following tools are the most useful and functional at the moment:

Live Results System - free for download by anyone
Website Hosting - you'll have to ask nicely. We can offer either a drupal install or plain html site.
CubingUSA Registration System - Again, you'll have to ask nicely, and also have a CubingUSA or KOII Drupal site. And Bryan will have to like you.
Workbook Validator - free for download by anyone, otherwise ask nicely for a password

The page contains both demos and download links:
http://koii.cubingusa.com/main/competitions/tools


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Feb 13, 2010)

Good Job, Thanks


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2010)

Whoa this is great Jimmy! You're the best


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> Whoa this is great Jimmy! You're the best


And Bryan and Lucas


----------



## Owen (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 14, 2010)

Yup....Jim does a really good job adding more and more stuff. Hopefully one day we'll have a complete system integrated where everything is completely integrated (registration, excel sheet, live results, etc).


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 8, 2010)

I've added another link: the JCRA Competition Manager. This is sort of an all-in-one package developed by Masayuki Akimoto. Using a number of macros, it provides a large number of features (some major ones listed on that webpage), and has pretty thorough documentation. Certainly worth a look at if you are organizing a competition.


----------

